

SANDISK introduces world’s fastest memory card for smartphones and tablets - nyliferocks
http://www.technewsbest.com/2012/06/sandisk-introduces-worlds-fastest.html

======
Paul_S
Are there any devices that can take advantage of those speeds?

Maybe in the future but then you should wait because the cards will get
cheaper every year.

------
nyliferocks
My device can take full advantage of this already

